# Do you/would you use low-cost clinics?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Something I've been thinking about. All of my foster dogs have gone to low-cost spay/neuter clinics, and the ones that didn't get their shots at the shelter got their shots at low-cost clinics too. But my own dogs get all of their shots/neuters/etc done at our vet. 

I really don't want to start another thread debating spay/neuter or vaccinations. 

Have you ever used a low-cost clinic for your own pets? Would you? Why or why not?


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

I have for both our dogs. Ty just got his last shots yesterday at a local clinic. I know he's healthy, as he was just examined 3 weeks ago, so why not save myself 50-some bucks? He also got micro-chipped yesterday for $20


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes.
I get all rabies done at the Tractor Supply Rabies Clinics (only my "well-behaved" dogs).
All of my rescues get done at a local pro-rescue low cost clinic.
For my not-always-friendly dogs, I pay to go to my regular vet, because I never have temperament issues when their staff handles my dogs.

The local humane society offers dentals at low-cost, and I will likely take my poodle dog there to be done.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I would for shots. I have gotten cats from a local shelter that has a clinic, and I used them for spay/neuter for cats. I am having 2nd thoughts about getting Lakota spayed at the clinic. The people I got her from took thier dogs there and had no problem. The price was half of the price that my old vet gave me. About $200 compared to almost $400. I just started using a new vet and she said it would be about $300 so I think I will have her do Lakota's spay.
I would compare the prices, some vets are higher than others. Which is one of the reasons I am switching over to a new vet. So far this year she's seen 2 of my critters under emergency circumstances and I don't feel she beat me over the head with the bill.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not sure. I think our regular vet has pretty reasonable pricing. My daughter had her Chi-mix neutered at a spay/neuter clinic, but I'm not sure I would go that route for a spay.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No, I have always used a vet that I have an established relationship with. I only want to deal with people who know my animals, who know how I take care of them, and who have a good baseline knowledge of their health to make judgments upon. For me it's just peace of mind.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've used low-cost clinics THAT I TRUST before and if I found one today I'd probably use it. Until then I use my regular vet for everything.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, we use them and love them and still have a great relationship with our vet. I don't know why people think that in the grand scheme of the lifetime of a dog, getting spayed or neutered once grants them more of a relationship than someone who uses an alternate avenue. That's like saying that someone who adopts a dog that's already altered doesn't know their vet very well because someone else altered the dog.

Many of us don't do annual vaccines anyways, so the dog doesn't see the vet for shots - I hardly see why the dog seeing a vet annual for a checkup and not receiving vaccinations means the vet knows you or your dog better. They don't have to give my dogs shots to know them.

There are several low cost avenues around here. Some I trust, some I wouldn't trust. It's about the individual clinic and moreso, the individual staff of that clinic. We save a TON of money on routine care so it can be better put towards the daily care (better diet, better/more toys, better overall medical care). Giving a dog a vaccination isn't rocket science, and altering them isn't either. Shelters do tons of dogs on a daily basis. I would personally argue that the average spay/neuter clinic has significantly more experience than the average standard vet. The spay/neuter clinic does how many dogs a day vs a regular clinic who might alter a couple dogs a week. Yes the clinic will do it faster, but the experience there is 10-fold vs a few a week.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not at all passing judgement upon people who use low cost clinics. Which is why I stated "For ME, it's just peace of mind."  I want to walk into the vet office, greet the receptionist who knows my dog's name and won't approach her because she knows Rosa's shy. I want to bring Niko to the vet who tosses him bits of treats and makes clucking sounds when she gives an injection, to distract him from the momentary pain. I want a vet who knows I am a worrier and will still take my calls to answer my questions when I am afraid my dog is having a reaction to a shot. Paying the extra money to go to my regular vet office is worth it to ME.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I do use low cost clinics for routine treatments like vaccinations. But see a trusted vet for any other thing.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Good_Karma said:


> I'm not at all passing judgement upon people who use low cost clinics. Which is why I stated "For ME, it's just peace of mind."  I want to walk into the vet office, greet the receptionist who knows my dog's name and won't approach her because she knows Rosa's shy. I want to bring Niko to the vet who tosses him bits of treats and makes clucking sounds when she gives an injection, to distract him from the momentary pain. I want a vet who knows I am a worrier and will still take my calls to answer my questions when I am afraid my dog is having a reaction to a shot. Paying the extra money to go to my regular vet office is worth it to ME.


The misconception and my point was that just because one doesn't get SHOTS and spay/neuter at their regular vet is that the regular vet doesn't know all of these things too. My vet knows us by name, they even know me by voice when I call on the phone. They know our dogs and their various history, and temperaments, etc. One doesn't need a vet to stick their dog with a needle or alter them to know them. I really don't understand why those who are against shot clinics think that those who use them have vets who never see the dogs, or don't know the client just as well. I know m vet better than probably 90% of the clients there, and they don't vaccinate or alter our dogs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree with Rerun, it's like buying your own dog food elsewhere because it's cheaper.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a vet nearby that I like...but would consider going to a clinic for routine things like shots. Any visits that require a physical exam or treatment for illness, I would definitely see someone I know and have confidence in.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Rerun said:


> The misconception and my point was that just because one doesn't get SHOTS and spay/neuter at their regular vet is that the regular vet doesn't know all of these things too. My vet knows us by name, they even know me by voice when I call on the phone. They know our dogs and their various history, and temperaments, etc. One doesn't need a vet to stick their dog with a needle or alter them to know them. I really don't understand why those who are against shot clinics think that those who use them have vets who never see the dogs, or don't know the client just as well. I know m vet better than probably 90% of the clients there, and they don't vaccinate or alter our dogs.


So true! I spent several huge $$$ in 2009 at my regular vet.... and I don't do vaccinations there. They know me and my dogs quite well.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Yes, for vaccinations because it's way cheaper. All of our animals were spayed/neutered before we got them because they were rescue/shelter animals & one was a breeder reject. 
I see our vet for any medical issues/behavioral problems, but since no expertise is required to do routine vax, why pay the $40 office fee on top of the cost of shots?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think we have a clinic in this area that's closer than our vet. (same town) If there was one I would probably stay with our vet for a few reasons. 

The main one is, our vet really likes shepherds. I've had to take Harley to the emergency vet a few times and the difference in how he was handled and treated was pretty extreme.

Other than that, I trust her. I like that she'll answer a million and one questions so I never feel rushed. She always manages to say something nice about the dogs even if they're being idiots in the exam room...that's always important too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure if this counts....My GSD was a shelter dog and spayed by them prior to my bringing her home. She was 2 years old at the time. I would equate this with a low cost clinic and expect that the vet had tons of speuter experience. A few year after I adopted my dog, she started bleeding. Totally unexpected, because she had been spayed. My vet suspected an incomplete spay. After running numerous tests, which were inconclusive, an exploratory was performed. Parts of both ovaries and part of the uterus were still in my dog. She had to be re-spayed. Aside from the $1000.00 this cost me, it was horrible seeing my dog go through this surgery - which would have been unnecessary if done correctly the first time.

I know this is just one bad experience, but it was bad enough for me. In the future, if I adopt from a shelter or rescue, I would ask to be allowed to use my own vet and pay for the spay. Soooo worth it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No, I have never used one.

With my old vet back where my parents live, he was on the high end BUT he knew his stuff, would go with my "try holistic things first please" method and was extremely good with the animals.

The one I have now, I am not a fan of and the cost is just as high. Wish I had another option but unfortantely I don't because I can't travel to the next one realistically.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

For vaccines, yes. For spay, no. 
But they still get yearly exams at our vet. And it seems like they are due for shots right around the time for their exams, so I sometimes just end up doing everything at the vet. More expensive, but I'm just lazy like that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no, and it's not that I am against them at all, my vet happens to be a good friend of mine, as well as giving me discounts , plus I don't give my dogs vac's after their initial puppy shots except for rabies , so really have no need to get vacs anywhere else.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

My daughter is married to my vet....lucky


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

lizzyjo said:


> My daughter is married to my vet....lucky


That's what I need to do! Find a vet or a helper (schH) to marry! 

Lucky!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rerun said:


> The misconception and my point was that just because one doesn't get SHOTS and spay/neuter at their regular vet is that the regular vet doesn't know all of these things too. My vet knows us by name, they even know me by voice when I call on the phone. They know our dogs and their various history, and temperaments, etc. One doesn't need a vet to stick their dog with a needle or alter them to know them. I really don't understand why those who are against shot clinics think that those who use them have vets who never see the dogs, or don't know the client just as well. I know m vet better than probably 90% of the clients there, and they don't vaccinate or alter our dogs.


Okay, I'm sorry, LOL but I am so confused... Are you saying that the vet at the low cost clinic knows your dogs as well or better than your regular vet? Or that it doesn't matter that the low cost vet doesn't know your dogs personally because your regular vet knows your dogs very well?

And I don't think anyone is AGAINST low cost clinics. They exist for a very good reason and I am glad that they are available to people. But I choose to go to a regular vet. In the same way that I choose to spend my money on a Chevy, but that doesn't mean I am against Ford.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a poor grad student. I will use the low-cost clinic in my area, but I know that they are good, my cat rescue does a lot of good work with them. I do have an established vet for all 3 of my animals, in case something bad does happen.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

You bet. Rabies clinic last fall at a show was $10 per dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would rather support my vet by not going to a clinic.
If I trust my vet with everything else, then the cost of a 3 yr rabies is just a drop in the cost of vetting.
I had another vet that was low-cost, and you get what you pay for. 
I don't have my dogs vaccinated annually for distemper/parvo/etc so no need to go to the low cost clinics. 

I do have to fork out $139 tomorrow for Onyx's allergy shots. I wish I could get it cheaper! I was under the assumption that the maintenance doses were less expensive than the initial kit, I know the vet marks up everything...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

For rabies I do because it's free at our clinics if you pay for the three year registration with the county. For spay and neuter we don't have a low cost clinic near by though many vets do participate in a voucher program I would consider. I vaccinate at home for everything else which is cheaper than the clinics


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I LOVE our vet *DrShaw* in Woodstock, Illinois..:wub:..and will travel the almost 2 hour drive to see him.
BUT...for basic checks, health certs, I have no problem with seeing our local farm vet(s) here in town.
*They actually have saved 2 of my dog's lives recently.....1 emergency C-section, and the other an obstruction. Both times it was after hours or on a weekend.
These 2 "old timer" vets, have the phone calls directed to their cell phones after hours.
NO FRILLS for sure! LOL...but frills is not needed, when an emergency arises!:shrug:
Robin


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ours charges $25 for cats, an $50 for dogs to fix em. 

As for treatment, they are pricey lol


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I actually don't know of any "low" cost clinics around me. I work at a vet so I get good deals! That makes working for one the best perk


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I use the low cost places for fosters and use my own vet for my own dogs whether it be just a rabies shot or more. Mostly because the rabies clinics offered by the low cost place seem to be offered only at times that I am working and can't go. I would use them if they had better hours for my own dog's rabies shots. That's the only vaccine I can't give myself. Most of my dogs are older and need yearly CBCs done and dentals every other year or so - which I take and would always take to my regular vet for.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

We've developed a very good relationship with the vet that we take our cats too.
One of our cats is FIV+, so it is critical for him to have a good vet that understand his needs. They are a little pricey, but it's worth it. We will be using this vet for our dog too, when we get one. 
If it hadn't been for what we have gone through with our cat, I might think differently and be more open to using a lower cost clinic.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I take my dogs to the clinic for rabies, occasionally, but everything else to their vet I have used for 20yrs.
I will tell you one thing, I have 2 friends that only use the spay/shot clinics.Both families had ER issues with their dogs. In our town, many of the vets will not do emergency surgeries on a dog that is not currently their patient (sad but true) so I had to help my friends find a place to treat their dogs ASAP. This let me know using the main vet was the best thing (for me and my dogs)


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not going to get into the pros/cons of vaccines &/or neutering. No one will change my mind, nor do I wish to change anyone else's.

That being said - I wouldn't use the low-cost clinics for anything. Neutering is a simple procedure, but it is the anesthesia that bothers me & I wouldn't trust anyone but my own trusted vet. I give vaccines at home, except rabies (which isn't allowed in CA), so the vet does those. Cats need to have rabies every year, so they get their check-up & Oliver gets his geriatric panel done. 3 cats @ $35 is cheap insurance for a check-up & shot. (Oliver's lab work is a little more, but he's 14 yrs old & worth it!)

Low-cost clinics are better than nothing, I guess. But, if you can't afford a vet, you shouldn't have pets, IMO. Clinics often take surgical short-cuts & have been known to use expired vaccines. I just don't trust them. Our newly-adopted Rescue GSD was spayed at a low-cost clinic, I'm sure. Same place for her shots. I took her to my vet 4 days after adopting her. He gave her another rabies, at my request. Then I got the other vaccs from the feed store & gave them to her myself. Also had her heartworm test re-done. At least I KNOW that she has current serum in her for her protection & that the heartworm test was really done.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. 

No.

First of all, for me to get to one, the extra mileage would probably make up for the difference. I support my local vet, have a relationship with the clinic and take my dogs there. They know my dogs, and I trust they have their best interests at heart.

I would not want to have any surprises in a surgery. I would rather the bloodwork be done prior. My vet does perform low cost speuters. But, I think that if I speuter it will be in an emergency situation and low-cost will not work anyway.


----------

